# bad tires on Scamp 5th wheel



## Debbie Graham (May 9, 2002)

I'll try to keep this short & simple, we bought a Scamp 5th wheel deluxe about 2 years ago. The first year or so we had to get new tires & the original owners had only used it for 2 weeks. We got those tires last July now we need new tires AGAIN !! We owned a Casita before & loved it, but it was just too small. Has anyone else had this problem or do you have any suggestions or ideas? We have had dealings with the company once & weren't too impressed with their customer service. Help please!!! Out of the 10 months we've had the new tires, the camper was parked for 6 of those months & I would think that tires should last longer than that!


----------



## thumbs (May 9, 2002)

bad tires on Scamp 5th wheel

Debbie

What is the problem with the tires?  Are they worn or dry rotted?  If they are worn that badly in such a short period I would suspect allignment of the trucks on the trailer.  If rotted, of course a tire manufacturer problem.

Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## Gary B (May 11, 2002)

bad tires on Scamp 5th wheel

Debbie
just what is the problem with the tires, whos customer service is it your not to impressed with? Why don't you take the tires back to the tire dealer? Tires are warrantied by the tire mgf. 
GB


----------

